# FengGui Erfahrung, Beispiele, Tutorials?



## mabu (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich sehe mich momentan ein bisschen um, welche Möglichkeiten es in Java gibt, ansprechende GUIs zu gestalten. Dabei bin ich auf FengGUI gestoßen, womit man GUIs in OpenGL realisieren kann.
Es sind bereits jetzt alle wichigen Steuerelemente vorhanden, laut Beschreibung ist die Gestaltung wia XML möglich und in Zukunft sollen noch Effekte für schönere Gestaltung hinzukommen.

Nach viel Probieren habe ich es geschafft, die Library zu installieren (bin noch "relativ neu" bei Java, habe bisher mehr .NET Erfahrung, muss ich also noch mit der Architektur und dem Framework auseinandersetzen).
Nun stehe ich allerdings vor dem nächsten Problem: Zu FengGUI gibt es so gut wie keine Dokumentation oder Tutorials. Alles was man bekommt ist ein einziges Beispiel, und dieses eine Beispiel ist auch nicht unbedingt vorbildlich dokumentiert.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob bereits jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit FengGUI oder anderen ähnlichen Projekten gemacht hat und mir eventuell Tips geben könnte, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt und wo man Hilfe dazu bekommt!?

Danke schonmal fürs Bemühen 

Schöne Grüße,
mabu


----------



## merlin2 (30. Aug 2007)

mabu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke schonmal fürs Bemühen


Ist der Dank nicht ernst gemeint? :wink: 

Grundsätzlich: GUIs in OpenGL? :autsch: 
Wozu gibt es Swing?
Ich glaube nicht, dass es Swing an Möglickeiten fehlt, ich glaube eher, dass du sie nicht richtig verwendest.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

Das Zitat trifft es:


			
				James Gosling hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing... is the most fully featured, flexible, whatever-way-you-want-to-measure-it UI tool kit on the planet. You can do the most amazing things with Swing. It's sort of the 747 cockpit of UI design tool kits, and flying a 747 is a little intimidating, and what people really want is a Cessna"


----------



## EgonOlsen (30. Aug 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich: GUIs in OpenGL? :autsch:
> Wozu gibt es Swing?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es Swing an Möglickeiten fehlt, ich glaube eher, dass du sie nicht richtig verwendest.


Swing kann aber nicht in native OpenGL-Fenster rendern.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

Ist natürlich die Frage was man eigentlich machen möchte, aber nur für Rich UIs würde ich eher zu JavaFX greifen.


----------



## mabu (30. Aug 2007)

Ok, in dem Fall hast du mich überzeugt...

Da ich ja mit Java noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung habe, habe ich wahrscheinlich auch bei Swing erst einen kleinen Teil entdeckt. Was mich bei diesem Thema jedoch sehr positiv stimmte war Synth, womit man ja recht einfach das Aussehen der Komponenten ändern kann...

Gibts zu Swing bzw. auch Synth gute empfehlenswerte Tutorials und Dokumentationen, die die Möglichkeiten ein bisschen aufzeigen?

Da ich gerade soviel Aufmerksamkeit bekomme:
Was ich bis jetzt in Swing vermisse (und in .NET sehr gemocht habe) ist die dort ListView genannte Komponente. Die kann eigentlich genau das, was der Explorer in Windows kann (Listenansicht, Detailansicht, Kacheln, Symbole). In Swing habe ich bislang nur die List (nur einspaltig) und die jTable entdeckt (nur Tabelle). Irgendetwas kombiniertes wäre allerdings nicht schlecht...
Irgendwo im Internet habe ich eine kostenpflichtige Komponente gefunden, allerdings nichts freies. Gibt es sowas bzw. wo gibt es freie Komponenten?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

Es gibt durchaus freie Komponenten. Hier zum Beispiel: http://swinglabs.org/
Wenn du diese Komponente so schmerzlich vermisst, schreib sie selbst und stell sie unter LGPL.
Ein guter Zweck und gleichzeitig ein guter Einstieg in Swing.


----------



## Xams (31. Aug 2007)

Ich kann dir nur das Substance LAf empfelen, das ist richtig Klasse. Z.B bei minimiertem JInternalFrame gibt es ein Vorschaubild des Inhalts wenn man mit der Maus über die Leiste geht..


----------

